# MCpl Roy David Goodrich of 3 RCR



## PMedMoe (7 Sep 2008)

Saw the obituary in Kingston This Week.  Figured I'd post it for those that knew him.

Roy David Goodrich - Obituary


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 Sep 2008)

He had a funeral/memorial for him at Y-101 on Friday, the CDS was there with his wife.


----------



## harry8422 (7 Sep 2008)

goodrich was  and still in my platoon he was awesome all the boys miss him very much if we did not have one befor we definitly have a guardian angel watching over us now.

rest in piece buddy  

all the boys in m coy 2 plt


----------

